# why do I constantly shot my arrows to the left?



## northerngoosehunter

I am not brand new to bow hunting, but in no way am i an experienced bow hunter. I have had this problem of always shooting my arrows to the left since I started bow hunting, but this year it even seems worse than before. Its seems like no matter how far right of my targett I aim I still hit on the left side of the bulleyes.

Its frustrating I think I am doing something wrong, but have no idea what. Is it normal to have to aim way to the right of the bull eyes with a bow??

thanks for any advice


----------



## ReKooH

Make sure you always have the same anchor point. Are you Shooting Peep Sights? If So Make sure the Fit your Bow and You. Anchor Point is Key tho


----------



## jgat

One thing that has helped me with my shooting is having an extremely loose grip on the bow. My fingers don't even touch the bow. Give it a try and hopefully it will work for you!


----------



## north14

Are you right or left handed? I would guess that you are shooting right handed and you are left eye dominant. Try closing your left eye when you shoot and see what happens.


----------



## USSapper

Have you ever paper tund your bow? This is what i am guessing is yopur problew-your rest needs to be moved to the left(i believe) Its not hard to tune it and is actually kindof fun seeing what your arrow is doing in flight. If you have any ?s about paper tuning just ask


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I would say it is prolly your grip. You might have to much pressure on one of the sides of your hand. The best thing you can do with your bow when you buy it is sand down the grip so it sits right on the meat of your hand so you can't torque your hand at all. It feels like the bow is going to fall out of your hand, but it will help your shooting. 
Just my .02


----------



## northerngoosehunter

I am right handed and right eyed so thats not the problem, but what you guys are saying makes sense. Maybe I am gripping the bow to hard with my left hand when I hold the bow?

could you explain this paper sighting thing you were talking about?


----------



## djleye

I also had this problem. I was torquing the string a bit to the right and then the arrows would fly to the left because of it (I guess the same as torquing the bow to the left with your hand!!!) . I ended up moving my peep and using a new anchor point, my nose to the string, instead of off to the side. I no longer have those issues. If there is a good pro shop where you live, go in and have them assess what you are doing so you know for sure what the problem is. Most pro shops are great about helping a lot and charging little!!! It is definately worth it.

Good Luck!!


----------



## northerngoosehunter

yea there is no pro shop here and I dont use a peep cite anymore because I couldnt stand it during low light conidtions. But maybe the removal of the peep cite has made my problem worse.


----------



## djleye

Just bring your bow next time you go to any larger area with a pro shop. Lots of good ones here, must be a few around you somewhere. Make sure you are anchoring right in front and not torquing to the side. It sounds obvious but it took some info at the pro shop to help me out!!


----------



## bretts

In my opinion, the way it sounds is that you are anticipating the shot and dropping your arm down to the left causing you to shoot left. This problem can be easily fixed just hold your pin on your target and keep aiming after the shot. A bow sling is nice also so your bow can fall forward after the shot.


----------



## Tator

all good ideas................I was shooting a little left pre-season this year, and noticed that my sight was a little tweaked on the 30 yard pin....just a hair........I have the trophy ridge sight which can be adjusted on the tilt and I had it a little loose, so I straightened it out so all the pins alligned and everything was fine.........could give that a try if your sights are similar to that...........otherwise, like said, you'll need some serious tuning

good luck

Tator


----------



## bretts

I don't think it's a matter of tuning. I would say 90% of shooting misfortunes etc. is because of shooter form. A lot of people do it and I know I have, it's just so easy to blame it on your equipment. It really doesnt have the signs of being out of tune. A lot of times a out of tuned bow will shoot the arrow pretty close if not right on target but the arrow is coming out of the bow moving more left or right. It typically wont shoot bad either direction the arrow just isnt moving streamline, reducing speed and also energy of a direct impact shot...the arrow will not penetrate as well because of the angle it is going into the deer. All in all more shooting, and somebody with the know how on form will diminish your shooting problem.


----------



## USSapper

Brett, i would have to disagree with you about a untuned bow shooting on target or close to. If your rest is in the wrong place, that means the arrow is already misaligned(not parallel) with the bow string. When the arrow is released, it is angling outward-or inward-and will travel in that direction. Now i am not saying the arrow is going to hit the point it is angled to but it will make a noticeable difference. But i do agree that if your shooting techniques arent solved, it doesnt matter how well your bow is tuned.

Paper tuning is used to see if your rest is in the correct place-if its not, you'll have what i explained above happen. First off, this is the way i have done it. I did it in a garage with about 9 yards to the target. You set up a ladder-or what ever works for you, about 10 feet or a liitle less from the place where you are shooting. Second, hang a piece of paper from the miidle of the ladder "arms". I also put two clamps on the bottom of the paper to pull the paper tight. Make sure the ladder is in position to when you shoot at the paper you will hit the back target. Third, shoot then make adjustments to the rest. You will know if the arrow isnt flying straight when you look at the piece of paper. If you see a hole where the point(tip) of the arrow went in then off to one side, up or down or both you see where the fletching went thru; that is wrong and needs adjusting. To be correct, all you should see is a hole from the tip directly in the center of where the fletching went thru-one clean hole with relatively no ripping of the paper.

Hope i explained this so you understand


----------



## bretts

wow, yes I know how to paper tune a bow, and No, is paper tuning a bow have to just deal with moving around your rest. It may mean you have to move your nocking point, or backing out both of your limbs a quarter turn, tightening limbs, increasing draw weight, etc. it can get technical, best thing to do first off is look at shooting form, then go from there IMO


----------



## Horsager

When diagnosing problems, particularly archery problems it's form first, equipment second.

No different than golf clubs, rarely is a slice the result of the equipment.

The most accurate rifle in the world won't shoot well with a trigger jerker behind the glass.


----------



## northerngoosehunter

I know for a fact that it is something with me and not the bow. What has been said makes sense and I will try some of the suggestions. I have a whisker biscuit for a rest and dont know if I am confident moving that around so if it comes to that I may leave it up to the pros


----------



## Tator

brett and sapper, both great points, and both of you are both correct, it could be a little bit of both........form is important, tuned bow is important, can't over look both of them, so you are both right......and that's my opinion.....


----------



## USSapper

First off brett, i wasnt telling you how to tune a bow, i am sure you know what your doing but NGH had asked. He is shooting left, differences in limbs,nocking point ect.. would affect up and down whereas right and left would be affected by rest alignment. I'm not saying it is this-just another suggestion of what could be going wrong


----------



## Jungda99

first thing I would do is get rid of the wisker bisqit. Try a different rest. I just don't trust them and have heard many horror stories about them.


----------



## USSapper

Like what? No problem with mine or the other three in my family that have them


----------



## Tator

ya, whisker biscuits are very nice..............best on the market to hold your arrow on with now problems of having it fall off, one of the downfalls of a drop away.

biscuits do need to be tuned a little better because they are in contact with your arrow the whole time, but boy are they nice to have if you do any stalking, or pushing tree's in the late season.............I kinda miss mine, but I like my drop away too

Tator


----------



## USSapper

Tator, i'm sure you already know this but you can get a fallaway with a top catch in it that holds in the arrow. I think ill stick to the WB


----------



## Tator

actually I had...............let me emphasize HAD the drop away with that catch in it, however when I drew back one time on a doe, my arrow somehow got caught between that catch and my rest and my bow.....it was a fricken mess.............................I'm at full draw with a doe staning 5 yds in front of me, and I'm trying to figure out what the hell to do!!!!

I finally dropped release, dinked around till I got my arrow un-wedged, and came to full draw and stuck her..................................it was a yearling so that's why she stuck around as long as she did, when I dropped my draw, she ran to 20 yards, stopped and awaited the arrival of my arrow.

I do have a rubber hold on my bow I put in to hold my arrow when not at draw, it does OK, but doesn't hold it like a biscuit use to!!!! But I like the dropaway.........wouldn't shoot anything else.

Tator


----------



## rossco

i shoot the ripcord drop away rest, and the whole concept is nice because you can lock the rest in the upright position, and there is a bar over the top to completely prevent your arrow from falling off my rest.....but, it creates the loudest screeching noise as my easton axis' slide across the rest, i dont even lock the rest up, i know i could use different arrows, or coat my rest, but i dont really need to when i just sit in a treestand and dont stalk 
Jungda 99


> first thing I would do is get rid of the wisker bisqit. Try a different rest. I just don't trust them and have heard many horror stories about them.


whisker bisquits are excellent, i shot mine awesome and miss it sometimes too

[/quote]


----------



## Bobm

http://www.skookumarchers.com/Archery%2 ... isses1.htm

take alook it might give you some help


----------

